# iTunes.rsrc



## bess. (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un logiciel pour modifier les boutons de iTunes et je crois que c'est le fichier iTunes.rsrc que ce fait la modification ! 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

ThemePark.


----------



## bess. (17 Novembre 2011)

ThemePark ne fonctionne pas sous OS X Lion 10.7.2.


----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2011)

Dans tes infos il y a écrit "Leopard 10.5" 

Et non, ThemePark ne marche pas sous Lion.


----------



## bess. (18 Novembre 2011)

Veuillez m'excuser de ne pas avoir été précis. Je vais mettre à jour mes infos (merci !).
Cependant, j'ai essayé ThemePark sur SnowLeopard avec le fichier iTunes.rsrc (la version lion) il s'ouvre correctement mais il n'y a rien dans le fichier !!
N'y a t-il d'autres solutions ?


----------

